

Thanks to Quora, now you can’t read anonymously - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/01/thanks-to-quora-now-you-cant-read-anonymously/

======
NaturalDoc
Every time I read about tech companies taking away our ability to have some
resemblance of privacy I get more infuriated. We've allowed big business to
control how we create new technologies, then we abuse the people we depend on
to use it.

It is almost like we are begging for governments to create laws in the
interest of protecting peoples rights, without acknowledging that we are the
ones responsible for bills like SOPA/PIPA. We create the need for protection,
then we bitch about how it is implemented.

Want to make technology better? Quit abusing your users.

